
Uber raises $1.15B leveraged loan - leothekim
http://reuters.com/article/idUSKCN0ZO020
======
nstj
Anyone with subject matter expertise know what level of debt:equity your
balance sheet needs for a loan to be classified as a "leveraged loan"?

> In leveraged loans, investment banks arrange and syndicate among
> institutional investors a loan to a company with _significant existing
> debt._

------
a_small_island
The article doesn't offer any conclusion as to why they would raise 3B in
equity and turn around a short time later to take 1B in loans, any takes on
this point?

